# IVF at 40+



## susie13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi I am new to this site.
I have been at ACU at UCH and had three unsuccessful IVF attempts with good quality embyros ( 1 fresh and 2 frozen).  I took a break and am starting again next month.  Doctor could not tell what was the cause.  We are trying a different protocol of medication this time. The critical thing is I am now 40 and worried that my chances are rapidly reducing of getting pregnant.  I have mild pcos, and my husb has low sperm count.  
Should I give up hope?

What does TTC stand for?


----------



## ava2 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Suzie,just wanted to pop on and say hello and welcome.This site has been a great source of support,info and above all somewhere where everyone fits in.One thing about this whole infertility thing is that you can feel so alone with it all but you always seem to get something from here when you log in.
TTC,by the way means trying to conceive,there is a link for abbreviations somewhere on this site but holler if there something you aren't sure about.

I'm approaching 41 next April and can understand a little of what you are saying but because most of us are in our late 30s to 40s when we are dealing with all this,we are far from unique.
I have recently heard from two girls going through all this,one 40 and the other 41 who are both pregnant,so hold on in there,there is hope.

I dip in and out from time to time so hope to catch up with you soon,

Bye for now,Ava2


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear you've already had 3 unsuccessful treatment cycles already and I can understand you taking a bit of a break, it really can take it's toll mentally and physically can't it 

I'm 40 (41 in January) and we're just about to start our 7th treatment cycle (5th fresh, also had 2 FETs)...I start downreg on cd21 which will be October 20th....we'd had a break of 18mths from treatment as just got too much for us.

Have you considered having any further investigations such as immune and blood clotting tests? These things can cause problems with implantation and early miscarriage.

I had all these tests done several years ago, before starting IVF, because I'd had 2 naturally conceived early mc's. I'm prescribed medication during treatment to help prevent this and with both our frozen cycles I got chemical pregnancies (very early mc's). I also conceived naturally in July this year but again, an early mc because I left it too late to start taking the meds.  We manage to get great grade embies and blastocysts but just not had any luck with treatment so far, so we're hoping we'll get lucky this time round! 

Perhaps it's something you could discuss with your consultant and there is more info on the Investigations and Immunology board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

As for abbreviations etc....there's a thread on the Introductions board called "What every new member needs to know ~ Frequently asked questions" so have a read on there for more details  ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## susie13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Ava, Natasha

Thanks so much for your supportive words.  I was feeling particularly down that day and it does mean a lot to know there are people out there that understand.

Natasha
I have had various tests done at the clinic  I think there was one about immunology.  They are going to give me steroids this time as a different/ stronger approach.  Fingers crossed for you this time around.  

S  
xxxx


----------

